# Belated update on Lancaster rescue



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Hello everyone and sorry for the delayed update on the little girl maltese from the Lancaster shelter that Steve (Max and Rocky) was able to break out. As I am sure you remember, due to what I consider negligence on part of the Palm Plaza Vet Hospital, she broke her front legs. Well, despite my pleas to get her out of that place it was Mary's (NMR) decision to have her stay there until her broken bones healed, about 2 months. I was finally given the OK to go get her a few weeks ago. I couldn't get there fast enough, 2 1/2 hours later I had her and I was pretty unhappy about her condition. She had red, irritated skin on her legs and she had scratched her ears pretty bad. I was told she was "a scratcher" and that they had done a skin test for Candida and it was negative. The poor, beautiful, little thing. I got her home, bathed her, practically marinated her in Fur Butter or Worse and spread Coconut oil on her irritated skin and wrapped them lightly in cotton gauze. I tried to clean her ears the best I could, they were pretty dirty. I cannot tell you how sweet she was. She wanted to play so bad with my two girls, playbows and sudden starts, but I was terrified she would hurt her legs so I kept them mostly apart. She was underweight, you would think after more than two months at the vet hospital she would be at a good weight. I only had her a couple of days, then a very nice vet tech from WI named Julie flew in and took her to WI. She is doing well but their vet there discovered impacted foxtails in her ears! No wonder she was at them so badly! Please spread the word, Palm Plaza vet hospital in Palmdale, CA. is worthless and worse, dangerous. She is in a foster home now and doing well. If anyone knows of anybody near WI that would like an amazing, sweet as honey, beautiful, little girl maltese (6 lb), have them contact NMR. NMR has named her Tinker but when I saw her she looked like an Annie and that is what she will always be in my heart. Annie was my first maltese rescue that I didn't keep, she broke my heart and I lover her dearly. My husband was out of town and when he came back he didn't want to look at her because he was afraid he would fall in love with her like he did with our two and then we would have three! I don't know how our regular rescue folk here at SM do it, I can tell you it is very hard. I hope one day to be half as good as they are. Here is a pic of our little Annie after her bath. I hope you finds a forever home that lavishes love and attention on her like she deserves soon.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is absolutely precious! Thank you for the update - I was really worried about the poor thing. I am so happy that she is finally getting the love and care she deserves. Thank you so much for helping this little one!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Gigi, she an absolute angel. I love the name "Annie", I also had an Annie. 

And yep, that took far too long to pull her. I, for one, can't stand Lancaster Shelter, nor anyone they seem to deal with.

Little Annie hit the jackpot the day you picked her up.

Thanks Gigi, and get ready for George, and Pea Pod. I'll let you know the exact date I'm leaving tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Annie's eyes are amazing. She could melt the coldest heart. What a Precious!!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh what a precious little girl. I hope she finds her forever home real soon.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I just went back and read the original thread on her to refresh my ol' mind. What a story! :shocked: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=50263&st=0 Poor baby. 
She deserves a happy ending to this story. :thmbup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for posting the update. I'm so glad you helped her and I hope she finds her forever home soon. She looks precious and oh my, those eyes. I can see why you feel in love with Annie. :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Bless all of you rescue guys... what a sweetheart...all that and she still has so much life and love in her eyes... I LOVE dogs

*FOXTAILS imbedded in her ears...that's a vet hospital? They should be disbarred :angry: *


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update on her. I fretted over her and she wasnt even AMA rescue. It so hard to hear these stories and not be able to help. So glad she was finally taken out of that horrid vet. I have put that in my memory banks to never use them. I hope she finds a great forever home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update and getting her. I remember so well the original post (living in the East some of us thought it was Lancaster PA). I can't even imagine how the vet clinic gets away with treating, or should I say, MIS-treating these pups. It's unforgivable. Is there any recourse? Their negligence from the get-go made poor Annie suffer so much. 
But I must say, she looks none the worse for wear. She's adorable. :wub: What a sweet face and her eyes look so alert. I hope she finds a home really soon. Wasn't someone on SM looking for a pup in Wisconsin recently? I hope she considers this doll. She needs to be spoiled big time!! Thanks again for being her guardian angel. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much.......what an adorable baby!!! She has the cutest face, like an a darling imp.....she looks like her personality would be wonderful!!! :heart:


----------

